# 10 speed/gears only di2.



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone knows this answer. I think I might have read somewhere that the brains to di2 is located in the front derailleur.

I want to build a flat bar bike for city riding. But instead do it with ultegra di2, I only require the bike to have 10 speed, so no front derailleur. I would use the climbing shifter (see link below). 

Shimano Di2 Remote Switch SW-R610 - Competitive Cyclist


Thoughts, possible?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

or Alfine Di2 maybe more suitable?
Switch to suit:
Product


----------

